# fissidens geppi, or fissidens nobilis?



## mythin (Sep 2, 2007)

I have been growing this for a long time, it grows very slow and is very thick and plasticy to the touch.

I get conflicted results from googling, should this be called fissidens geppi, or fissidens nobilis?









here speedy calls it geppi:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=1659889&postcount=819

but it also looks like what the europeans call nobilis,

http://apistogramma.pl/?page_id=1538

vasteq calls it nobilis

__
https://flic.kr/p/6584172725

what is the correct name?


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

In general Fissidens ID is very difficult because of the huge species number and microscopical characters, without info about the origin it may be impossible. But at least true Fissidens nobilis is in the trade, and that species is exceptionally big for a Fissidens. (submerged shoots may be smaller than terrestrial ones; it's essentially a terrestrial moss species)
Fortunately there's a description in "Flora of China" online:
http://www.efloras.org/florataxon.aspx?flora_id=4&taxon_id=200001061
Stems 18-60 cm long, leaves 4.7-5.5 mm long and 1.0-1.2 mm wide.

Fissidens geppii is a difficult topic, I don't know if the true one is in the hobby and trade at all. A renowned German nursery labels a moss "F. geppii", but their plant is IMO clearly Fissidens fontanus.

Also Fissidens geppii is in the "Flora of China": http://www.efloras.org/florataxon.aspx?flora_id=4&taxon_id=240002058
=> much smaller than Fissidens nobilis, stem 4.3-8.2 mm long, leaves 1.4-1.6 mm long and 0.3-0.5 mm wide.

Your moss looks to me as big as F. nobilis.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Oops, I meant: Stems of Fissidens nobilis are 18-60 *mm* long, not cm.


----------

